# Грыжи и протрузии ШОП. Лечить консервативно или делать операцию?



## marikos11 (23 Янв 2022)

Добрый день!
Здравствуйте, меня зовут Мария. Мне 45 лет, рост 175,вес 75 кг

На сегодняшний день не могу принять решение о целесообразности оперативного удаления грыжи C5-C6, или продолжении консервативного лечения.
Прошу помочь советом уважаемых врачей на форуме.
В теории понимаю,что в ШОП все хуже чем в ПОП
Вопрос на сколько и нужна ли операция,или нет?
В случае,если это операция,то какого именно вида,разобраться самостоятельно не получилось.
То-ли все три нуждаются в устранении,то ли только та что С5С6?
И если операция,неминуема,то  с какой периодичностью нужно наблюдать,ибо есть еще финансовая составляющая.

Спина болела с лет 30, но болела в значении дискомфорт, иногда невозможность наклониться из-за небольшой боли, все лечение заключалось в ограничении нагрузки.
В 2014 ставили 1 раз - плечелопаточный периартрит,4 нед боли-лечения(диклофенак,мовалис,мильгама,,физио)потом все в общем неплохо.
В 2018 синдромм Ротта на левой ноге( массаж,нейробион,комбилипен,)
Эмоционально нестабильна и каждый невролог упорно выписывал антидепресанты вместо МРТ))).
Скорее всего обострение началось летом 2021, после прививки.
Парестезии(руки,ноги),усиленное мочеиспускание,онемение стоп,но боли не было.
Боль появилась  29.12.21 шея-плечо-локоть,невозможность работать мышкой.
К врачу как водится попала только 14.01.22,успев отколоть диклофенак -5 шт
Назначения: аркоксия,мидокалм в таблетках,кеторол- 5 шт,мильгама и  мексидол
На данный момент уровень боли ниже.
Но,есть онемение пальцев на ногах,левая нога полностью стопа.
Руки-ночью немеют руки,испугало что правая онемела днем во время работы.
Невролог говорит- все нормально,все такие)))
В итоге рентген ШОП : признаки остеохондроза,деформирующий спондилез С4-5,ретролистез С4,С5(снимки во вложении)
Слово ретролистез мне было не знакомо и по собственной инициативе сделала МРТ

МРТ ШОП :С4С5 -дорсальное выпячивание с левостороней латеризацией,выступающее в просвет позвоночного канала до 2,1 мм совместно с утолщеной задней продольной связкой суживающее межпозвонковые отверстияybz (до 10-20%) компримирующее переднее ликворное пространство без признаков компрессии корешков ,без воздействия на спинной мозг
           С5С5 -дорсальное выпячивание до 3.1 мм с правосторонней латеризацией,выступающее в позвоночный канал,совместно с остеофитами и утолщеной задней продольной связкой суживающее межпозвонковые отверстия (больше правое до 30-40%),компримирующее переднее ликворное пространство и,вероятнее всего,воздействующее на правые нервные  корешки,прилежащие к спинному мозгу.без признаков воздействия
           С6С7 дорсальное выпячивание с левостороней латеризацией,выступающее в просвет позвоночного канала до 2,0 мм совместно с утолщеной задней продольной связкой суживающее межпозвонковые отверстия (до 10-20%) компримирующее переднее ликворное пространство без признаков компрессии корешков ,без воздействия на спинной мозг
Спинной мозг расположен в центре позвоночного канала и имеет нормальную толщину размеры  интенсивность МР сигнала.Участки его патологического расширения или сужения не определяются. Позвонковый канал несколько сужен передне-задний диаметр до 9 мм на уровне С5С6 межпозвонкового диска.
Это кратко,полностью прикреплен файл во вложении .
Ретролистез при МРТ не подтверждают
МРТ ПОП
L3-L4 L4-L5 ,выступающее в просвет позвоночного канала до 2,2 мм 3,4 мм компримирующее дуральный мешок без признаков компрессии корешков.
Интенсивность сигнала МР неоднородна за счет счет мелких участков жировой инволюции костного мозга.
Это кратко,полностью прикреплен файл во вложении .


----------



## La murr (24 Янв 2022)

@marikos11, Мария, здравствуйте! 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Янв 2022)

Ещё практически не лечились консервативно, а Вы уже об операции задумались!
Обратитесь к консультантам Форума докторам Ступину Фёдору Петровичу или Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу с просьбой очной консультации. Это ускорит Ваше выздоровление.


----------



## marikos11 (25 Янв 2022)

Добрый день, @Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо.


----------



## AIR (25 Янв 2022)

День добрый!  Грыжа у Вас небольшая и давать проявления может только в редких случаях и в Вашей ситуации скорее всего не при чём.
А что имеем так сказать... Сколиоз шейного отдела, нарушение осанки, мышечно-тоническая асимметрия.  И всё это на фоне повышенной чувствительности и реактивности нервной системы. 
Справа проблемы с плечом и шеей из-за "мышиной " работы -  достаточно длительная, хоть и небольшая по движению и силе нагрузка постепенно приводит к напряжению, застою, ригидности в мышцах, а в итоге к ограничению и боли.


----------



## marikos11 (25 Янв 2022)

Добрый вечер, @AIR, Андрей Иосифович, правильно ли я понимаю,что онемение стопы и руки дает не грыжа ?
И грыжа в 3,1 ШОП это не много ?
А так,да,с мышцами-осанкой точно все не хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2022)

marikos11 написал(а):


> Вопрос на сколько и нужна ли операция,или нет?
> В случае,если это операция,то какого именно вида,разобраться самостоятельно не получилось.


Уважаемые врачи ответили и понимание уже сложилось?
И все же?
Тему про показания к операции нашли?



marikos11 написал(а):


> То-ли все три нуждаются в устранении,то ли только та что С5С6?


На всех не умеем, пока.



marikos11 написал(а):


> И если операция,неминуема,то  с какой периодичностью нужно наблюдать,ибо есть еще финансовая составляющая.


Есть квота.



marikos11 написал(а):


> Но,есть онемение пальцев на ногах,левая нога полностью стопа.


Не от шейного отдела. А что в пояснице? А какая степень плоскостопия?



marikos11 написал(а):


> Руки-ночью немеют руки,испугало что правая онемела днем во время работы.


Если периодически, то почитайте про синдром лестничных мышц.



marikos11 написал(а):


> Невролог говорит- все нормально,все такие)))
> В итоге рентген ШОП : признаки остеохондроза,деформирующий спондилез С4-5,ретролистез С4,С5(снимки во вложении)


При сколиозе - это норма.



marikos11 написал(а):


> Слово ретролистез мне было не знакомо и по собственной инициативе сделала МРТ


Без показаний. Но если сделали, то надо правильно понимать найденное.



marikos11 написал(а):


> МРТ ШОП :С4С5 -дорсальное выпячивание с левостороней латеризацией,выступающее в просвет позвоночного канала до 2,1 мм совместно с утолщеной задней продольной связкой суживающее межпозвонковые отверстияybz (до 10-20%) компримирующее переднее ликворное пространство без признаков компрессии корешков ,без воздействия на спинной мозг
> С5С5 -дорсальное выпячивание до 3.1 мм с правосторонней латеризацией,выступающее в позвоночный канал,совместно с остеофитами и утолщеной задней продольной связкой суживающее межпозвонковые отверстия (больше правое до 30-40%),компримирующее переднее ликворное пространство и,вероятнее всего,воздействующее на правые нервные  корешки,прилежащие к спинному мозгу.без признаков воздействия
> С6С7 дорсальное выпячивание с левостороней латеризацией,выступающее в просвет позвоночного канала до 2,0 мм совместно с утолщеной задней продольной связкой суживающее межпозвонковые отверстия (до 10-20%) компримирующее переднее ликворное пространство без признаков компрессии корешков ,без воздействия на спинной мозг
> Спинной мозг расположен в центре позвоночного канала и имеет нормальную толщину размеры  интенсивность МР сигнала.Участки его патологического расширения или сужения не определяются. Позвонковый канал несколько сужен передне-задний диаметр до 9 мм на уровне С5С6 межпозвонкового диска.
> ...


Сегодня на приеме было 15 человек, у Вас МРТ самое лучшее!


----------



## AIR (26 Янв 2022)

marikos11 написал(а):


> правильно ли я понимаю,что онемение стопы и руки дает не грыжа ?


Судя по всему,  не грыжа.





marikos11 написал(а):


> И грыжа в 3,1 ШОП это не много ?


Бывали пациентки и с грыжей в 6мм.. в шейном отделе. 




marikos11 написал(а):


> А так,да,с мышцами-осанкой точно все не хорошо.


Плюс "нервишки пошаливают"


----------



## marikos11 (26 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про показания к операции нашли?


Понимание после консультации нейрохирурга:до лета смотрим,потом МРТ,прям сейчас никуда не рвемся.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть квота
> 
> Не от шейного отдела. ЧА что в пояснице? А какая степень плоскостопия?
> 
> ...


----------



## marikos11 (26 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про показания к операции нашли?-если нашла то что надо,то на работу хожу,больно,но возможно.Я менеджер в производстве,это отчасти упрощает задачу.
> 
> На всех не умеем, пока.
> 
> ...





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про показания к операции нашли?


Если нашла то что нужно,то так:на работу хожу,больно,но возможно.Я менеджер )) в производстве,это упрощает задачу.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не от шейного отдела. ЧА что в пояснице? А какая степень плоскостопия?


Не поняла что такое ЧА.В пояснице-выпячивания,3шт,не большие.Степень плоскостопия не знаю.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сегодня приеме было 15 человек, у Вас МРТ самое лучшее!


Спасибо за сравнение, обнадеживает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2022)

marikos11 написал(а):


> Если нашла то что нужно,то так:на работу хожу,больно,но возможно.Я менеджер )) в производстве,это упрощает задачу.


То есть показаний к операции нет


marikos11 написал(а):


> Не поняла что такое ЧА.В пояснице-выпячивания,3шт,не большие.Степень плоскостопия не знаю.


А что в пояснице. Тоже ничего. Значит и по ноге не от грыжи


marikos11 написал(а):


> Спасибо за сравнение, обнадеживает.


----------

